# Fisrt Baby Back Ribs on my new Pitmaster BBQ Vault



## witt99 (May 1, 2011)

2 racks with two different rubs.








The Pitmaker BBQ Vault getting heating up...







Ribs as the cam off the smoker...







The ribs cut and ready to eat!!


----------



## jacobtia (May 1, 2011)

Lookin' Good!!


----------



## beer-b-q (May 1, 2011)

Ribs Look Great, so does the Smoker...


----------



## tyotrain (May 1, 2011)




----------



## gotarace (May 1, 2011)

Great looking ribs and Congrats on the new smoker. They only look that nice once. Have fun getting it dirty.


----------



## roller (May 1, 2011)

Ribs look great and I really like that smoker...


----------



## hardslicer (May 1, 2011)

I like that smoker....and enjoy those beautiful ribs!


----------



## SmokinAl (May 2, 2011)

Ditto on all the above! Awesome smoker! Awesome looking ribs!


----------



## mrmeatcutter (May 3, 2011)

Nice smoke penetration. :grilling_smilie:


----------



## dtcunni (May 4, 2011)

Looks good man!...how bout a pic of the inside of that bad boy!!??


----------



## Bearcarver (May 4, 2011)

Nice smoker & great looking ribs!!!

Bear


----------



## tjohnson (May 4, 2011)

Great Looking Ribs.

I checked out the smoker @ Pitmaker

Nice looking Rig!

Todd


----------



## breeves (May 4, 2011)

Really nice looking smoker, seen a few youtubes on those things.


----------



## realtorterry (May 4, 2011)

Nice & pink!!! Looks great. Can i assume from the pic that you might use charcoal? Is that hard to clean??


----------



## bigeyedavid (May 4, 2011)

Looks great the both of them great job im hungry


----------



## witt99 (May 4, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your comments. The ribs were great!!


----------



## witt99 (May 4, 2011)

No not to bad. I let it cool down, pull out the fire basket and use a little dustpan and brush and sweep it out.


----------



## smokenbillsbbq (May 4, 2011)

ha there, just want to say love the pbr logo, are you a fan of the good drink.


----------



## rubmymeat (May 5, 2011)

I just bought a BBQ Safe by Pitmaker, which is the smaller version of the Vault.  Everything I cook gets an unreal smoke ring.  Ribs are always perfectly pink inside.

Great piece of equipment.  Congrats!!!!!


----------



## raptor700 (May 5, 2011)

Nice smoker there,

Those ribs look perfect, 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   smoke ring   





*Congrats* on the carousel


----------



## witt99 (May 5, 2011)

RubMyMeat said:


> I just bought a BBQ Safe by Pitmaker, which is the smaller version of the Vault.  Everything I cook gets an unreal smoke ring.  Ribs are always perfectly pink inside.
> 
> Great piece of equipment.  Congrats!!!!!


I just got mine a couple weeks ago, This was only my second smoke on the new BBQ Vault. So far I love it.


----------



## witt99 (May 5, 2011)

raptor700 said:


> Nice smoker there,
> 
> Those ribs look perfect,
> 
> ...


Thanks. This was my first post on here, can't believe I made the carousel.


----------



## fife (May 5, 2011)




----------



## Bearcarver (May 6, 2011)

witt99 said:


> Thanks. This was my first post on here, can't believe I made the carousel.




Keep smoking meat like that, and it won't be your last time.

Bear


----------



## alelover (May 6, 2011)

Great lookin ribs. That smoke ring goes to the bone. Nice lookin smoker too.


----------



## rubmymeat (May 6, 2011)

I wanted to buy the Vault a year ago but held back because it was much too large for the small amounts of food I cook.

Pitmaker came out with the Safe which is 40% of the Vault's size and I ordered it immediately.  The safe was designed to

be able to take to a competition and cook all the categories on one smoker.  My brother uses his Vault to cook for his catering

business and absolutely loves it.  Pitmaker cookers are extremely well built and insulated.  Far better construction and materials

than a backwoods or stumps.  I am glad to see a fellow user on the SMF!!!!!


----------



## butterman75 (May 9, 2011)

Great lookin ribs! but a few questions...was the only prep the dry rub? how long before you started cooking did you apply the rub? how long and at what temp did you cook them?


----------



## witt99 (May 9, 2011)

Butterman75 said:


> Great lookin ribs! but a few questions...was the only prep the dry rub? how long before you started cooking did you apply the rub? how long and at what temp did you cook them?




Butterman75

Yes, the only prep was the dry rub. I put the dry rub on about an hour before putting them in the smoker. I smoked them for about 2 hrs. Then wrapped them in foil with a little liquid, back in the smoker for about 2 more hrs. Finally unwrapped them and back on the smoker until the reach temp to crisp up the outside of the ribs. Smoked them at 225.


----------

